# General Season Turkey



## Corey_Shoemaker (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey everyone, 
I'm brand new to Turkey hunting and only have a few waterfowl trips under my belt as a hunter in general. I want to get after some turkeys this spring but don't know where to start. I realize that tried and tested tips and tricks aren't that readily offered. I can google the gear, tactics, etc... I'm more wondering how to go about getting a tag, where I can hunt, etc. I didn't apply for a limited entry tag so now I'm with the general season crowd. From here where do I go, what do I do? I purchase a general season tag for a certain area, yeah? Anything and everything is appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

The guide book should answer some of your questions

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in...014-15-utah-upland-game-turkey-guidebook.html


----------



## whitepd01 (Aug 26, 2014)

My best advice to give is, hunt with your binoculars. Find the birds! You can glass a lot of territory. Don't waste your time wandering around. Find the birds, then go after them.
I don't know where you are hunting but I know my area really well. Ask around to find out where the birds are. Most farmers will tell you. Many hunters will tell you. Start asking the big game hunters where they saw birds this fall. Turkey's are creatures of habit. A few questions will typically put you on the right spot. Ask in your local sporting goods stores. I tell guys all the time where I find the birds. Maybe not specific locations but lots of good general advice to be gotten free if you just ask.
Like most hunting scouting is key. But you don't have to scout that hard on turkeys. Just drive the foothills and glass them. Once you find the birds watch and see their patterns. Doesn't take long to get a game plan once you find and observe them.
A couple weeks before the hunt opens I start driving around and glassing. Or I take a different way home from work. I'm lucky cause I can hunt 5 minutes from where I live. I saw 100 birds Thursday driving a route I don't normally take.
Then enjoy 4 weeks of the funnest hunting you will ever do! I'm sure others will give lots of good advice also.


----------



## Hunterchick (Dec 4, 2014)

Seems like every canyon in Utah that has a creek/river, good cover and big cotton wood trees/pines, you'll find turkeys. They are all over the place. Get out now and start lookin. They are easy to spot this time of year and keep tabs on them. They won't move far from now until the hunts. I don't hunt turkeys that much, but someone I respect that hunts turkeys all the time and is successful all the time told me to hunt Utah gs birds the same way you would hunt deer. Yes calling can and will work, but if you can glass some and determine where they are going, you can either stalk them or get infront of them and intercept them as they are going somewhere. They are also creatures of habit. Find where they feed, Hangout and travel and plan your hunt around that pattern. Most of the battle is finding them. Good luck!


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

Where are you located???

I would second the fact that they are everywhere. 

Last year I walked up to one and shot it. Hunt over the first day out. Of course I hunt in an area LITTERED WITH TURKEYS. So many - that eggs can be found on the ground from point A to Z. There are places like this in Utah.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

The GS tag is statewide, you can buy them some time starting in February. Fun hunt bearded turkeys only , can't shoot hens . Good luck.


----------



## duck (Dec 31, 2014)

scout scout and scout is your best bet on getting one in the general season


----------



## Hunterchick (Dec 4, 2014)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> The GS tag is statewide, you can buy them some time starting in February. Fun hunt bearded turkeys only , can't shoot hens . Good luck.


But you can shoot a hen with a visible beard


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Hunterchick said:


> But you can shoot a hen with a visible beard


Yes once in a while you'll see a hen with a beard but rarely .


----------



## Corey_Shoemaker (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for the tips and advise everyone. I'm located in Midvale area. I guess my first step is to scout different areas. It was mentioned that general season spring turkey is state wide? I guess I'll have to start driving and glassing. Thanks again!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Take a drive up some canyons in the spring and look for tracks where a stream or creek crosses the road. I have never been able to glass up a turkey since they like the creek bottoms a lot better than they like the hillsides and the creek bottoms are usually fairly thick with trees or brush.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Hunterchick said:


> Seems like every canyon in Utah that has a creek/river, good cover and big cotton wood trees/pines, you'll find turkeys. They are all over the place. Get out now and start lookin. They are easy to spot this time of year and keep tabs on them. They won't move far from now until the hunts. I don't hunt turkeys that much, but someone I respect that hunts turkeys all the time and is successful all the time told me to hunt Utah gs birds the same way you would hunt deer. Yes calling can and will work, but if you can glass some and determine where they are going, you can either stalk them or get infront of them and intercept them as they are going somewhere. They are also creatures of habit. Find where they feed, Hangout and travel and plan your hunt around that pattern. Most of the battle is finding them. Good luck!


Hunting them like deer is not fun... Sit down and call them in, like a real turkey hunter. You will be glad you did. Its the Best type of hunting there is


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I tried hunting them like deer last year. I walked 2 very nice longbeards into another group's setup. Both turkeys down! I'm sitting on my fat butt from now on for the entire day.


----------



## Hunterchick (Dec 4, 2014)

Skally said:


> Hunting them like deer is not fun... Sit down and call them in, like a real turkey hunter. You will be glad you did. Its the Best type of hunting there is


Didn't know you're only a real turkey hunter if you use a call...? Thanks for the clarification tho  Can the same be said for people who hunt elk over water/spot n stalk vs using a call?


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Yes once in a while you'll see a hen with a beard but rarely .


I shot a hen with a 6" beard a couple years back. I wasn't going to shoot, then thought that I may never have a chance to shoot another one. There are actually more bearded hens than you realize. lots of turkeys come down and winter by my dads house and we see several bearded hens every year.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Lots of bearded hens out there, but they never(guess I shouldn't say never, always gets me in trouble) but they never have the big old ugly red head like a real tom. Never shoot one, it's like hittin a girl.


----------



## whitepd01 (Aug 26, 2014)

Another suggestion is if you know the Conservation Officer in your area call him and ask him. If you don't know the CO call the division and get his number. Then call him. Seriously most CO's are super cool to give direction where animals are.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Look for guys in pickups with full camo and shot guns. You'll know your in an area with birds. Then get out of your truck and keep your mouth shut. Your listing for gobbles. Then plan an attack


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Look for guys in pickups with full camo and shot guns. You'll know your in an area with birds....either that or you've come upon a convention of right wing Southern Utah wacko "patriots/county commissioners" trying to protect your freedoms Then get out of your truck and keep your mouth shut. Your listing for gobbles. Then plan an attack


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

swbuckmaster said:


> Look for guys in pickups with full camo and shot guns. You'll know your in an area with birds.


Yes. Start at the gas station and just start following them.


----------



## Corey_Shoemaker (Nov 11, 2014)

Skally said:


> Hunting them like deer is not fun... Sit down and call them in, like a real turkey hunter. You will be glad you did. Its the Best type of hunting there is


I like that idea and method, just need to find a spot to sit down first. Being from east coast makes it hard to find places out here.


----------



## Avery Cook (Jul 31, 2014)

Check out the DWR's recreation map to help get an idea of where to go: http://dwrapps.utah.gov/ram/start2

You can overlay a turkey range map and land ownership by clicking options under the "More Data Options" tab on the left.


----------



## Corey_Shoemaker (Nov 11, 2014)

Anyone know anything about JBar Walk in Access area over in Tooele? Turkey hunts on that land? Any good? Crowded? Anything?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Corey_Shoemaker said:


> I like that idea and method, just need to find a spot to sit down first. Being from east coast makes it hard to find places out here.


Being from the East makes it hard to find a place to sit??? Out West here we are blessed to have literally millions of acres of open, public land upon which to recreate(although there is always a movement on board to capture control of these lands by greedy local capitalist) so finding a place to sit shouldn't be a problem. 
As far as a place to sit when turkey hunting, all you need is an area...canyon, basin, wooded area, etc...that has a few turkeys around. Find a nice big tree or rock to lean against and plop down. Of course you need to be able to see a little so don't sit down in a thicket. Get comfortable, make a few calls and see what happens. Now here's the key to sealing the deal. If you get a call back, get your gun up on your knee, get ready and DON'T MOVE!! Patience my son, patience. If he's still out there a ways, you could give him another little call or two, but you don't need to over call. If he answers back, he knows right where you are and if he's in the mood, he'll come to you...but on his terms.
If you don't get a call back within a few minutes, move on to another spot and try again. Now, one little point...if you know for sure there are turkeys near by (maybe you spotted them earlier for example) be patient and remember many times they will come in silently without making a sound or sometimes they'll only answer once before they come in. Hang in there, either don't move or move VERY slowly, cause he might be standing off a ways scoping you out(he'll be looking for the hen that is calling him) before he comes any closer. But anyway, as Skally said, calling turkeys in is the most fun turkey hunting and once you call one in you'll be hooked on turkey hunting for life.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I started turkey hunting last spring, and I would rank calling in turkeys right up there with bugling bulls during the rut. It was incredible! There are plenty of birds out there, and as for the comments about calling being the best way to hunt them, sure, you might be able to spot/stalk (and I'm sure it is difficult, they have awesome eyesight), you would miss out on the joys of hearing the gobbles closing in on you, being 100% sure that the bird should already be in your lap but you can't see him yet, and the frustration of a tom that refuses to leave the brush. Am I biased? absolutely! But then again, I think it is more fun to hunt elk by hiking into a nice bowl, bugling and cow calling them in and getting to play cat-and-mouse until you have a shot versus driving around and trying to find elk.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

johnnycake said:


> I started turkey hunting last spring, and I would rank calling in turkeys right up there with bugling bulls during the rut. It was incredible! There are plenty of birds out there, and as for the comments about calling being the best way to hunt them, sure, you might be able to spot/stalk (and I'm sure it is difficult, they have awesome eyesight), you would miss out on the joys of hearing the gobbles closing in on you, being 100% sure that the bird should already be in your lap but you can't see him yet, and the frustration of a tom that refuses to leave the brush. Am I biased? absolutely! But then again, I think it is more fun to hunt elk by hiking into a nice bowl, bugling and cow calling them in and getting to play cat-and-mouse until you have a shot versus driving around and trying to find elk.


Your post communicates the essence of the sport. Those who don't do it like that are missing out on the best part, IMO.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Hawglips, I appreciate that coming from you. Your pics from last season really inspired me to keep getting up at that gawdawful hour and hiking into my spot. It took me 9 days with some really close shaves, but when I got the bang-flop it was incredible! I can't wait to try out the LE season this year in my new area I found (WAAAY more birds!)


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

I think we all ultimately hunt turkeys for fun more than for meat, since I could buy a great big bird for about half what I pay in gas, shells, calls, decoys, etc. To me, that means you should hunt them in the way that puts the biggest smile on your face. If you want to spot and stalk, more power to you. 

For me, if I can't call him in or at least get a gobble out of him, the magic is gone and I'd rather go fishing. Last year I drew a LE tag. Legal shooting time on the opener was around 6:50. By 7:00 I had 3 different toms gobbling at me from 3 different directions and 2 of them coming in fast. By 7:15, my hunt was over. It was fast but I had a silly grin on my face for a week. It might have been the best 30 minutes of the year. I don't get that grin by glassing hillsides and stalking turkeys.

Talking to turkeys is tons of fun.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

This last year I was only able to get them to come in to calls the first day of the LE hunt. I was trying to get one with my bow and didn't end up getting one. Missed one opening day. After that I couldn't get shots. Could have killed lots with a shotgun hunting them like a deer.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

johnnycake said:


> I started turkey hunting last spring, and I would rank calling in turkeys right up there with bugling bulls during the rut. It was incredible! There are plenty of birds out there, and as for the comments about calling being the best way to hunt them, sure, you might be able to spot/stalk (and I'm sure it is difficult, they have awesome eyesight), you would miss out on the joys of hearing the gobbles closing in on you, being 100% sure that the bird should already be in your lap but you can't see him yet, and the frustration of a tom that refuses to leave the brush. Am I biased? absolutely! But then again, I think it is more fun to hunt elk by hiking into a nice bowl, bugling and cow calling them in and getting to play cat-and-mouse until you have a shot versus driving around and trying to find elk.


Hunting turkeys is every bit as fun as hunting bugling elk...with one notable exception...you don't have to break your break packing it out!


----------



## ravenrogers (Oct 27, 2008)

Foothills above Bountiful or Farmington canyon they say lots of birds


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

ravenrogers said:


> Foothills above Bountiful or Farmington canyon they say lots of birds


People say that but I hike bountiful every weekend, the only place with birds is the golf course. Other than that I'm not seeing much... Id love some help if anybody can offer any.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ive seen alot of turkeys riding horses on the mountains above the border of Centerville and Farmington. Anywhere from the foothills up to the skyline road. But there is tons of cover and of course the two days i have been hunting them in the past i never see a **** turkey.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think turkeys only live behind fences with big orange signs saying keep out or no trespassing.

The other pet peve I have with turkey or bear hunting early in the year is the forest service gates are always closed.


----------



## dpittmanAF (Apr 2, 2015)

You've seen turkeys riding horses?!?!?!? Im just trying to call some in the kill. I dont think I can catch them if they're on a horse...


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ya duh!! Thats why they have spurs. Im surprised you didnt know that. Its the main reason they are so hard to hunt up there


----------

